# My third short piano piece in my For Children album: "A mid day nap"



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Here is the third short piano piece, with the title "A mid day nap".

I decided that the short pieces are going to be part of an album, that I'm going to call "For Children". Writing them will be an interesting exercise for me, they will be written mainly in a simple A-B-A format, so I can spent more time focusing on the phrase structure. I'm sure there must be a lot of ways in constructing them.

Anyway.. here is the third piece:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forchildren.htm

André


----------

